# Sobeks NEW Enclosure 8 footer



## TeguBuzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are some pics of Sobek's new BoaMaster. Heavy cage, but other than that, pretty good - measurements seem off with the height though. I'm uploading a video of Sobek with the enclosure included. Video link included as well.

Channel link - video on home screen: http://www.youtube.com/user/TeguBuzz?feature=mhee

Pictures:



















Enjoy. Stay tuned for more vids, feel free to rate/comment/subscribe.


----------



## numarix (Jan 7, 2012)

That's sweet man.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 7, 2012)

numarix said:


> That's sweet man.



Thanks man.


----------



## jumper123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

What are the measurements on it? Did you order the 8' reg or 8' tall?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> What are the measurements on it? Did you order the 8' reg or 8' tall?



I ordered the 8ft reg, but asked for it to be 8x3x2.5, it looks like I got the listed 8x3x20.5 instead. 




jumper123 said:


> Awesome!!



Thanks


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > What are the measurements on it? Did you order the 8' reg or 8' tall?
> ...



You realize the 8' tall is 8x3x2.5.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 8, 2012)

james.w said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...



Ha. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Jan 8, 2012)

It looks awesome! Good job


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 8, 2012)

Great lookin cage, if you dont mind me asking how much did that run you? Im trying to find a reasonably priced furniture quality large cage, dont feel like building another one


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2012)

The 8' regular is $400 and the 8' tall is $500. Both are plus shipping. Boamaster.com.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 8, 2012)

james.w said:


> The 8' regular is $400 and the 8' tall is $500. Both are plus shipping. Boamaster.com.



^ With shipping and all that, I paid close to 700, I got the reg which as stated above, cost 400. It was delivered in an 18 wheeler and put in the garage using a fork lift.


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2012)

What did you use to seal the seams?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 8, 2012)

james.w said:


> What did you use to seal the seams?



Drylok, I've sealed the bottom up, as well as the corners - but left the roof, need to redo the locks on the doors, so once that's done, I'll seal it up.


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you use any caulk? Drylok doesn't adhere well to melamine.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 8, 2012)

No, I passed by it at Lowe's though. Should I buy some and use it over the Drylok? I noticed that in my back right corner the Drylok seemed to go through the seam, didn't do much sealing, the rest worked somewhat fine though. I haven't moved the water tub in yet so I can easily repair any flaws.


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2012)

Melamine is really tricky, if not sealed perfectly even the smallest amount of moisture will destroy it. I would caulk all of the seams, especially where the bottom meets the sides, front and back and up the corners at least a foot. I have had a few melamine enclosures fall apart fairly quickly from moisture.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 8, 2012)

james.w said:


> Melamine is really tricky, if not sealed perfectly even the smallest amount of moisture will destroy it. I would caulk all of the seams, especially where the bottom meets the sides, front and back and up the corners at least a foot. I have had a few melamine enclosures fall apart fairly quickly from moisture.



Will do, thanks James. I'll get it done tomorrow and begin the interior furnishing after it's all completed.


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2012)

Good luck, wouldn't want that cage to fall apart after all the money you spent on it.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 9, 2012)

james.w said:


> Good luck, wouldn't want that cage to fall apart after all the money you spent on it.



Thanks, I got it done a few minutes ago, just have one corner left I plan on finishing later tonight. Letting it dry now.


----------



## Tragu (Jan 20, 2013)

undefined


----------



## Tragu (Jan 29, 2013)

Ill be ordering one 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------

